
Remoteindex.io – Simple aggregator of remote jobs - tessmann
https://remoteindex.io/
======
krolow
Hi! The maker here.. I've been working in this website for a couple of months,
and I had decided yesterday to turn it public to start get some prio feedback.

The idea behind is based on my own needs, I've been working as remote engineer
in the last couple of years, and when comes the time to search a new job
position I like to know as much information as possible about the company,
like what they do as opensource, what is the stack, if there are other remote
employees from the same country, what are the benefints, what is the pay
average? etc...

So I decided to start this project to answer those questions, currently is
aggregating public data from a couple of website and it's trying to show those
data together with the company profile to make easy to pick a new position.

It is and still under beta, and I will be working to add more features in the
next follow weeks.

------
Mankhool
Is/will this be searchable?

~~~
krolow
Hi! The maker here! Yes, it will be searchable, I'm currently working on this
right now!

I was looking for to develop the feature before share in HN, but the website
arrived here before I complete the feature.

